# Post Your Puppy's Daily Routine



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys, i think that myself and a few others might benifit from something like this. I though anyone who wanted to, could post up their daily routine with your pup. Id like to see what others have done, or are doing that works for their dog. It might give us new owners some ideas that might work for our dog as well. 

Ill start with mine: 

AGE: 8.5 weeks
CRATE TRAINING: Yes
TYPE OF DOG FOOD: Still on the food the breeder gave us in a zip lock bag, looking to switch over to something else asap.
HOUSE TRAINED: Not even close
TRICKS: She is starting to learn her name, will come when called, (only if she wants to), will sit once out of every 10 tries if bribed. 

6:00am - Bella gets up, goes directly outside to go to bathroom.
6:15 - Time for breakfast, and some water.
6:20 - Back outside for bathroom.
6:25 - Walk untill 6:45.
6:45 - Back in crate ffor a nap.
7:45 - Girlfriend gets up and takes her out for another bathroom break, and a 15-20 min play session before she goes to work.
8:00 - back in crate for the day.
3:30pm - Come home from work, let her out for bathroom break and play time. Normaly play or walk for at least an hour.
5:00 - Dinner time.
5:15 - bathroom time again.
530 - The rest of the night is family time. Spent playing with us, or family members, or meeting all the new ppl and dogs she has to be introduced to. Also spent cleaning up her pee off the kitchen floor when i dont catch her in time to go outside.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

AGE: 4 months
CRATE TRAINING: Yes
TYPE OF DOG FOOD: BARF Diet
HOUSE TRAINED: Has been since the day we got him at 8 weeks 
TRICKS: Sit, down, stay, roll over, paw, cuddles (jumps on my lap!), up (cue for jumping into car or on sofa when asked), leave it, recall to name and whistle

7am - outside for toilet 
7:30am - walk
8am - generally hanging around in kitchen/garden
8:30am - food
Rest of morning - sleep! Alternating between in crate, back doorstep and on sofa when invited
1pm - bit of training, chew or kong to occupy
Rest of afternoon - mostly sleep/sniff/dig in garden
5pm - hyper time while I cook dinner. Might have a walk here if time permits and don't have puppy class
6:30pm - dinner time
7:30pm - walk off lead and playing with other dogs
Rest of evening - sleep/cuddles on sofa/nail clipping once a week

I've found it's taken a few months to get into this routine but now he's quite chilled and doesn't have nearly as many manic moments.

The weekend is slightly different in that he mostly comes everywhere with us and gets a lot less sleep! Also longer walks to different places.

If I am away then he is left at home for the day so the routine changes slightly. The dog walker comes in twice a day and a friend comes in at lunchtime for playtime.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

AGE: 10 months

CRATE TRAINING: recently switched from crating and are now easing into "gating" into kitchen/dining room/hallways as they are hardwoods. Hasn't destroyed anything so the crate is there if she wants it for now but never closed/locked

TYPE OF DOG FOOD: Orijen Large Breed Puppy, occasionally supplemented with some Solid Gold flaxseed oil

HOUSE TRAINED: have to say no, as she will pee on the beds if we leave the bedroom doors open

TRICKS: sit, and down. And if you consider shoe/underwear thievery a trick, she's a professional at that. 

5:40 am- sometimes she gets up with us and goes outside to go to bathroom, sometimes she sleeps on the bed (doesn't pee on the bed at night, only during the day if unsupervised). If she pees outside then she almost always comes in and goes back to bed

she typically has no interest in eating in the morning.

7:30- either we let her out to potty again, or we take her to Doggy Day Camp when we leave for work. Depends on the day. And on Tuesdays I work from home so she's with me all day, and we try to go to the dog park at lunch or around 7 am.

6:00pm- either we pick her up at Doggy Day Camp or come home and let her out. She usually has eaten just a little if she's home, and has eaten all of her food if she's been at day camp.

7:00 - if she's been home all day, take her to the dog park till it gets dark.

9 pm-she'll eat some more food. Total for the day is about 3 cups on a good day.

rest of the night is cuddling/playing/going inside and outside/stealing our valuables.

10:00- she comes to bed with us.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Hally's Daily Routine

AGE: 13 Months
CRATE TRAINING: Yes
TYPE OF DOG FOOD: Raw food diet
HOUSE TRAINED: Yes
TRICKS: She knows the basics - sit, down, shake a paw, kisses, roll over, targeting, backup, leave it, come that sort of stuff

ROUTINE
7am - Walk up and go for 30-45 minute walk - 25% off leash, 75% on leash
7:45am - Breakfast time
8am - snuggle with dad who is still sleeping
9:30am - in crate
1pm - dog walker comes over. 1 hour walk on leash
5pm - Home from work. Out of crate - play time!
7:30pm-9:30pm - off leash at dog park
9:45pm - dinner
bed between 11pm (if she comes with me) or 1am (if she comes with my fiance)...she sleeps on her own bed beside ours.


----------

